# What to do about dangerous crank out windows? HELP!!!



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

We are presently renting a town house with five foot tall crank out windows. They are only a foot from the floor. Ds1 knows not to go in them but ds 2 thinks they are playland. I looked up the most popular window guards and they are not made for crank out windows. any rec's? For now I have I have put a bureau in front of one and baby gates in the others. I have taken off the cranks as well, but if they unlock the window they could push it open sans the cranks. Help!!!!!


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:
I don't know if this is an option for you, but one of our friends put safety straps on them. One end on the frame and one end on the house so the window only opened a couple inches. They were the heavy duty kind, like strapping ties for trucks are made from. Good luck!


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you're searching online for solutions, be sure to look for "casement windows." I did a quick search and found a number of products from simple to expensive. Something like this might work. without breaking the bank.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Depending on where you live, it may be your landlord's responsibility to pay for a safety device for the windows. I know that here in NJ if windows are more than a certain height off the ground, the landlord must install protective bars to prevent a fall, on the tenant's request. You might want to check your rental code in your state, before investing any money in anything.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

Guardian Angel makes a window guard for casement windows that can be easily removed in an emergency.

It isn't letting me post the link. Google "casement window guard" or "Guardian Angel window guard."

HTH


----------

